# DVR Remote Viewing



## laurag98107 (May 12, 2009)

I have an Everfocus EDSR400 DVR w/4 cameras. This is connected via ethernet to a Linksys WRT610N, which is connected as an access point to a CenturyLink Zyxel PK5001Z modem w/built-on router. In order to view remotely, I have done the port forwarding on the PK5001Z, and also put the DVR in the DMZ. I can now view the DVR from my android phone using the 3G/4G, and from a clearwire hotspot. I cannot, however, view from my workplace, which is running a Belkin Pre-N 369134 wireless router as access point to a DLink DIR628 wireless router, which is plugged into an Xfinity SMCD3GNV modem.

The Everfocus DVR uses a Java program within the web browser (Firefox, IE or Google Chrome) as it's interface. On the android phone, I use a program called IP Camera Viewer. I thought maybe it was the Java that was causing the problem, because it won't get past the Java loading screen when I'm on the work network. But when I'm on the clear hotspot, the java works fine. Also, when the android phone is hooked up via wifi to the work network, no DVR. 

This is the error msg I get from the browser (Firefox):
ClassNotFoundException! EdsrComm.class
Java Plug-in 10.15.2.03
Using JRE version 1.7.0_15-b03 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
User home directory = C:\Users\lg
----------------------------------------------------
c: clear console window
f: finalize objects on finalization queue
g: garbage collect
h: display this help message
l: dump classloader list
m: print memory usage
o: trigger logging
q: hide console
r: reload policy configuration
s: dump system and deployment properties
t: dump thread list
v: dump thread stack
x: clear classloader cache
0-5: set trace level to <n>
----------------------------------------------------

I emailed the Everfocus support - they were of no help.

I have had this setup for 3+ years, working fine. The only thing that changed was the CenturyLink modem - we got a new Zyxel modem (the PK5001Z). Of course I had to re-configure the new modem with the port forwarding, etc. but it's basically identical to the previous modem. I have tried everything I can think of - can anyone offer any suggestions?

Thanks!

laurag98107


----------

